# Bafle con woofer 15"



## Pablo16 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola a los amigos del foro, les dejo nadamas como una muestra un pequeño proyecto que me encargaron armar, se trata de un bafle con un woofer de 15 pulgadas y 2 tweeter de bala.
Dejo las fotos para que lo vean y comenten algo. El bafle no esta terminado aun como se puede ver, falta forrarlo completo e instalar los 2 tweeters y una de las salidas de aire.y hacer otro igual JA JA. el tiempo que me tomo dejarlo hasta aqui fue de unas 5 horas de trabajo. Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Oct 8, 2007)

Es bueno hacer cajones asi, a mi me gusta cuando puedo !  si me aceptas una pequeña sugerencia yo por mi parte he comprobado par de cositas, si quieres que se escuche mejorcito ponle por la parte interna goma espuma, cortala como si fueran olas de mar y las pegas con silicon liquido y a la salida hasle una extension que llegue hasta el fondo (como a un par de dedos de la tabla) y notaras el cambio, yo me arme un par y las tengo en mi ciarto con dos bajos 10" y suenan muy bien


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gracias Daniel, ya habia tenido la idea de la goma espuma pero apenas he investigado donde conseguirla, en cuanto a la extensión de la salida creo que es una buena idea, un tubo de PVC puede servir.este 15" da uns bajos muy buenos. Gracias por el comentario y las sugerencias. Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Oct 8, 2007)

OK pablo, yo estoy aprendiendo un poco de electronica ahora pero tengo años construyendo cajones, te voy a dar una guia para que leas y a cuanquiera que le sirva tambien la puede descargar, es muy buena y me a ayudado mucho!  espero que te sirva


Saludos y que tus bajos revienten duro


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gracias por la guia Daniel, supongo que me va a ser util. Yo llevo unos 2 años haciendo cajones (a los 14 empece!) y no fui aprendiendo mas que a base de la experiencia y de los errores que cometía, recuerdo el primer bafle que hice nisiquiera tenia pegamento, puros clavos! JA JA ya te imaginas como rechinaba y las olas de mar me salian.pero en los cortes


----------



## Danielv (Oct 8, 2007)

Bueno eso es asi, aveces uno comete esos errores y no son mas que por las ganas de aprender, yo tambien le metia clavos y nunca use absorventes sino hasta estos tiempos que empece a leer mas porque sentia la necesidad de que a mis cajones les faltaba algo, estoy haciendo unos para bajos 15" cuando me consiga una camarita prestada les voy a tomar unas fotos y las voy a publicar aki con tu permiso para que todo puedan ver lo que estoy haciendo. pero asi es toso principio.

como dice el dicho: de la practica nace la experiencia.


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 8, 2007)

Daniel, no necesitas el permiso de nadie para publicar en este tema  Te has dado cuenta que ELEMENTOS DE SALIDA es uno de los foros menos concurridos? creo que con mostrar algunos trabajos por muy criticados que puedan ser, estamos aportando algo bueo al foro. Saludos

Hay una frase que dice algo asi: No es lo mismo escuchar música que sentir el BEAT.


----------



## Danielv (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok gracias, cuando pueda las publico. te cuento, ahorita lo que estoy buscando es un circuito amplificador porque me quiero construir un woofer amplificado con un bajo de 10" ya hice la pregunta en el foro de amplificador porque tengo unos planos pero no se que tal son para frecuencias bajas !  


Bueno, espero que sigas haciendo esto con ganas, la verdad es que distrae bastante y es bueno hacerlo con un amigo que te pueda ayudar!


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ya pensaste en el amplificador 100 watts de Luciperro?, tambien por ahi publico un ecualizador de 8 bandas bastante sencillo. Creo que para un woofer de 10 pulgadas andaras bien con eso.


----------

